# CAPn JACK HAMMER and the STUMP



## Treepedo (Jul 7, 2011)

YouTube - ‪Ropearmour's Channel‬&rlm;

We like the satisfaction of ripping out the stump instead of grinding.:msp_thumbsup:
Placing some wood on the pull side at the base helps to lever the stump up into the air.
Where you can knock it around and then saw it off into something more manageable.
Plus avoiding the grinder rental and towing it around.
:msp_smile:


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Jul 7, 2011)

looked like fun, but now you got a big hunk of dirt n wood to get rid of? Hope you got a skid loader.


----------



## Treepedo (Jul 10, 2011)

The final stump could be lifted onto a PU but it was left for the contractor to roll away onto a trailer with the rest of the wood.
Shaved off most of the trunk wood, chopped off the roots and pound off the dirt. MB 200lbs.
I got a two man strap Pot lifter that works well for lifting those odd pieces.
Someday a tractor will make it on the team.


----------

